# motor de alterna da continuidad entre sus bornas



## black_flowers (May 2, 2011)

hola, he subido la imagen de una bomba hidraulica que he rescatado de un pozo, y que estoy intentando arrancar. Antes de todo he comprobado las bornas con el tester pero me ha dado continuidad entre las tres delas bornas (en concreto son las que tienen cable, luego hay otra que no tiene ningún tipo de terminal). el motor parece ser de los que llevan bobinado en el rotor y en el estator, y no sé si es normal que me de continuidad entre las bornas, pero lo cierto es que no me he atrevido a meterle alimentación ya que probablemente haga corto.

entonces la pregunta es si al obtener continuidad entre las bornas puedeser sintoma de que el motor este mal.

un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 2, 2011)

Intenta mejor medir la resistencia entre los bornes, medir continuidad suele ser falso para resistencias tan pequeñas (comúnes en estos motores y transformadores). No quiere decir que precisamente los embobinados estén en corto circuito... saludos


----------



## black_flowers (May 3, 2011)

la resistencia es cercana a 100ohm pero no llega por eso da continuidad. Es que yo supongoque una resistencia < 100ohm es continuidad. Probaré a ponerle alimentación pero creo que va a hacer corto.


----------



## PISTACHO (May 3, 2011)

Hola ,

Supongo que la bomba será trifásica. La bobinas tienen que dar continuidad entre ellas si es que están bien. Otro problema es que aplicando el polimetro te de valores diferentes entre ellas. Deberían dar todas el mismo valor, con lo cual sacarías que no hay cortocircuito entre las espiras de un bobinado. Si tienes un valor determinado entre unos bornes y entre otros tienes circuito abierto, ten por seguro que está mal. 
Ten encuenta que un motor trifásico es como un transformador en el que han hecho el circuito secundarío una pieza movil. El primario sería donde conectamos nuestra alimentación trifásica.

Un Saludo


----------



## junior90 (May 3, 2011)

no amigo, esas son resistencias mas bien altas para lo que medirías en transformadores o motores pequeños, si quieres matar el piojo en la cabeza como decimos aquí, mide la inductancia del bobinado, las bobinas deben tener la resistencia mas baja posible porque mientras mas baja sea la relación reactancia inductiva/resistencia propia de la bobina mayor la ¨calidad¨ de la bobina, recuerda que una bobina es simplemente un alambre enrollado, el cobre tiene una constante de resistividad muy pequeña, por eso es el conductor mas común y económico, al enrollarlo su resistencia vendría dad por el diámetro de la bobina de cobre y la longitud de la misma, no puedes ver su placa? por si es trifasico? porque si no se te complica para determinar las bobinas, pero no creo que tu motor este malo!


----------



## PISTACHO (May 3, 2011)

Es cierto. Si es una bomba un poco grande tiene que tener una resistencia muy baja entre fases.
La foto no se ve clara pero en la caja parece que tiene dos entradas, una para la alimentación trifásica y otra para el conmutador de nivel. 
En las bombas trifásicas pueden salir otro par de cables que sería el conmutador térmico que protege la bomba es caso de sobrecalentamiento. Ese conmutador está normalmente abierto y sería para activar un relé en el cuadro de control y cortar la alimentación.


----------



## luisbermudez (May 5, 2011)

Es un motor monofásico con condensador de arranque, para verificarlo deberas desarmar la bornera cuidando de marcar bien los cables para volver a armarla. Una vez desconectado el condensador te encontras con cuatro cables que pertenecen a dos bobinas [una de arranque y una de marcha] por lo que se ve en la foto, estan bien definidas,[ rojo y verde] si tienes un tester con el hómetro x 1 Hacer las siguientes comprobaciones: mides entre puntas rojas y te debe dar una baja resistencia, luego lo mismo con las verdes. medir entre una punta verde y una roja: no debe dar nada, medir entre puntas verdes y masa: no debe dar nada, lo mismo con las rojas. Una vez hechas las comprobaciones dando todo bien probamos que el condensador no esté en corto midiendo entre puntas no debe dar nada.- si no dispones de un multímetro las comprbaciones tambien se pueden hacer con una serie   
Demás está decir que nos cuentes los resultados


----------



## black_flowers (May 9, 2011)

ya lo he conectado y era un poco diferente de lo que tu decías ya que yo me encontré con tres cables mas los del condensador. Conecté la alimentación como indico en el dibujo y funcionó perfectamente. Ah y es cierto... fue fallo mío... no daba continuidad sino una resistencia muy baja lo cual es normal en las bobinas de un motor.

Un saludo.


----------



## luisbermudez (May 9, 2011)

Tienes 3 cables porque en el terminal N están conectadas las dos bobinas (arranque y trabajo), tienes que tener en cuenta que el motor es de 2800 rpm y tiene sentido de giro; si acertaste en la conexion el motor girará correctamente de lo contrario giraría a menos vueltas en sentido contrario y calentaría en tal caso tendras que cambiar la conexión de 220 de R a V
saludos


----------



## black_flowers (May 9, 2011)

tendré en cuenta esto último, muchas gracias.


----------

